# Pens by size.



## blodal (May 17, 2006)

I have now done slim-lines, Euros, and Cigars. I am curious about the sizes of other pens compared to these. Does anyone have a list of the available pen kits sorted by size. It is hard to tell for the pics how the size of the Gents, El Grandes, etc compare.

Comparative pictures would be nice if anyone has any available.

Thanks.


----------



## JimGo (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blodal_
> <br />I have now done slim-lines, Euros, and Cigars. I am curious about the sizes of other pens compared to these. Does anyone have a list of the available pen kits sorted by size. It is hard to tell for the pics how the size of the Gents, El Grandes, etc compare.
> 
> Comparative pictures would be nice if anyone has any available.
> ...





<b>Image Insert:</b><br />


<br /> 


That should give you some ideas.  Also, if you look in my photo album, you'll see that I use the same sea shell in most of the pictures.  I did that to help people get an impression of the relative size of the pens.


----------



## JimGo (May 17, 2006)

Oh yeah, those are, from L to R:
2 Rollerball Refills
2 Polaris (Lignum Vitae with a Cocobolo center ring; homebrew PR)
1 Jr. Gent w/non-threaded endcap (Lignum Vitae)
1 Baron w/threaded endcap (Lapis TruStone)
1 Jr. Gent w/threaded endcap (Homebrew Snakeskin)
1 Jr. Statesman II (Irish Bog Oak)
1 Gentleman's (Macadamia)
1 Havana (Mesquite)

Here's another picture comparing the Jr. Gent, Gent, and Jr. Statesman II.  In this one, I was more careful to align the bottoms of the pens than in the previous picture:
/forum/albums/JimGo/Jr Gent - Gent - Jr Statesman II - CLOSED.jpg


----------



## blodal (May 17, 2006)

Thanks Jim. That is very helpful.


----------



## Dario (May 17, 2006)

Jim,

Very nice pic for size comparison. I know I've seen these before but THANKS again!

BTW, While all pens are nice, I really like the macadamia.


----------



## Johnathan (May 17, 2006)

I wish Craft Supply would come out with a pen catalog for retail use. Displaying all their pens plus some woods and celluloids. It would be a great help.


----------



## Dario (May 17, 2006)

Good idea Johnathan.

If CSUSA won't do it...maybe one of the better photographers here will do it?  

If needed, we can send sample/representative pens/blanks (maybe after choosing here).  This way we won't be limited to CSUSA pens as well.  Ofcourse volunteers will have to pay both shipping of their pen to and from the photographer. A small price to pay for the bragging rights. []

We can later download the pics which we can individually have printed.


----------



## wudwrkr (May 17, 2006)

On this same thread, has anyone inquired whether CSUSA or Berea would allow their images to be used for our marketing purposes?   For example, can I use the pictures of the celluloid blanks from the CSUSA web site on my web site?  

Nils, if you are out there, do you have an opinion on this?  

I am in the process of putting my web site together and had been wondering about this.


----------



## melogic (May 17, 2006)

It would be nice to have a retail brochure from CSUSA that we could use for our marketing purposes. PSI has one that you can get from them but I like CSUSA better. Maybe Nils will be looking at this thread and can give us some feedback.


----------



## Dario (May 17, 2006)

Dave,

Will be better if you email Nils also...just to make sure he find/read this thread []


----------



## melogic (May 17, 2006)

I just sent Nils an e-mail with this thread attached.


----------



## wudwrkr (May 17, 2006)

Dario, I had planned on emailing him, but I'm lazy.[]  Anyway, Mark just took care of it! []


----------



## nilsatcraft (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the email, Mark.  These two topics have been discussed in the past and we have talked about both of them very recently here at Craft Supplies.  The size comparison photo/chart is on my list of things to get together in the very near future, so I'll be working on that as early as next week.  The brochures are still up for debate.  There are a lot of options to take into consideration, especially when you carry as large of a selection as we do.  No other pen supplier has as wide a range of pens as we do so there is no 'one size fits all' brochure.  We have a lot of great ideas of how to carry this out, but we want to be sure that if we do a set of brochures we do them right.  I'll let everyone know when we have some news on that.  I'll also bring this up with management again next week.  
 As soon as I have the size comparison images/chart ready I'll post them on the penturning groups.  Thanks for the feedback, everyone.  We can certainly serve you better when we have good suggestions like these.


----------



## ed4copies (May 17, 2006)

Nils,

I know this subject has been discussed before.  How about this approach?  Could CSUSA make quarter page "blurbs" available for download?  One quarter page of emperor, platings, pics, etc  Another quarter page for statesman, same basic format.  That way, we could each create our own layout by downloading, then make brochure in our favorite software, print on our own color printers.  (Little cost to CSUSA, but a professional looking brochure when finished.)  We could also distribute to our better retail customers in the CD format.

The biggest problem I have is the pictures-other participants here may prefer your copywriters-in any event, the more easily it can be downloaded, with permission, the more likely the brochure is to materialize.  This would also make it easy to update as you add new kits that "fall in the holes" between your current product line.

Please send consultation fee to Ed Brown, you have address on file.[][][][]


----------



## nilsatcraft (May 17, 2006)

I was reminded by JimGo that there was mention of copyright policies and such on this thread and I failed to address that in my post.  Just so everyone knows, we are willing to let you use the images from our website on your website, so long as you sign a waiver that we have prepared.  Our images are copyright protected but we understand that it is much easier to get your own site going if there are professional photos available.  Our Projects Manager, Bryan Adams, is in charge of approving the use of our images.  His email address is badams at woodturnerscatalog.com.  If you would like to email him, he will gladly send you the form, which then needs to be signed and returned in order to use our images from our website.  If you're interested in higher quality copies of our images, they can be purchased on an individual basis.  

Ed- this idea is very close to what we've discussed- providing digital assets for people to use as they need on a per pen basis.  It's a great way for everyone to get just what they want.


----------



## wudwrkr (May 17, 2006)

Nils,
Thanks for the response.  I was the one who brought up the copyright issue. I am glad CSUSA is willing to do this and  have been very happy with the way you work with us.  The better we are able to promote our sites, the better it will be for Craft Supplies!  I look forward to the brochure downloads.  I think you will find them a big hit!  I will contact Bryan.  

Also, any other new pen kits coming besides the high end ones?  Just curious. []

Thanks again.


----------



## nilsatcraft (May 17, 2006)

Thanks, Dave.  That's it for new pens in this catalog.  There are quite a few other items that will be of interest to penturners, including pen pouches and new pen blanks.  Lots of fun stuff to check out


----------



## RussFairfield (May 17, 2006)

The only pictures that we should be using to advertise our pens are pictures of pens that WE made.


----------



## wudwrkr (May 17, 2006)

Russ,
I know what you are saying and I agree that we have to show the pens we are selling, I would never sell a pen without presenting a picture of it.  I'm looking at putting together the custom order side of things. 

If CSUSA has already done the work of displaying the different platings and materials and gone through the trouble of putting together good descriptions, why should we try to reproduce the work they have done.  I don't really want to go out and photograph every plating type or every celluloid or wood blank that I have to say: Here, these are the materials that are available.  There are also materials out there that I may not yet have done a pen in but I want to offer it for custom work.  Maybe after time when I am established, I can keep a sample of every material I've turned to show what it looks like, but I'm not there yet nor can I afford to do that.  [V]


----------



## Fangar (May 18, 2006)

Here is one that I posted a While back.  I am trying to get all of the kits I make in the same place to allow for a new photo with the Statesman and Jr.s in it.  I can't seem to keep them around all at the same time.  I guess that is a good thing right?

Anyway...






Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## blodal (May 18, 2006)

Fangar,

Thanks for the picture. This helps me decide where to go next with styles.

I am glad I started this post. This is a very interesting discussion on printed materials and web pics. I look forward to using these.


----------

